# 2013 versa just red lines



## jtim108 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi all!

I have a 2013 Nissan Versa sl with 90k miles. I’m having a very confusing issue. Everything on the car works and I have no check engine lights however the one thing not working is the transmission go figure.

the car will start go into drive but just stay in its initial gear. The car will completely redline but just won’t even try and shift into the next highest gear. I connected my scanner to view the data and noticed that the vehicle speed in the scanner is always reading 0 mph however my speedometer is working like normal.

I tried disconnecting 1 of the 3 speed sensors 1 at a time to see which one did what and every time I unplugged one I noticed one of the speed data categories would stop working so that kind of tells me that all 3 sensors are reading. So is this vehicle speed I see in the scanner just extra data that reads 0 mph because it isn’t relevant to this vehicle? And what the heck would cause the car to stay in 1 gear, never even try and shift, but not pop any codes? I have also did a transmission fluid service just to see and make sure I have the right fluid and the right amount in the transmission and that didn’t change anything….
Any ideas on what to look out or go next would be extremely helpful! Thanks in advanced!!!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

At 90K, if it never had any previous fluid changes, there's a pretty good chance the tranny is cooked. You need to scan it with a better scanner that can see the TCM and find out what codes are in there.


----------



## jtim108 (Jun 18, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> At 90K, if it never had any previous fluid changes, there's a pretty good chance the tranny is cooked. You need to scan it with a better scanner that can see the TCM and find out what codes are in there.


Can’t get much better then a snap on scanner…it doesn’t have any codes at all


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Probably the planetary clutches, then. That isn't "bad belt" behavior.


----------

